# My new sled BEMMBOATWORKS



## lovetofish

The Blaze

Cant say how great this new boat is!!! Smooth, dry, and fast 73.3 mph. Already got some slime and ready for the summer.


----------



## FishAfrica

Wow, thats a speedster! What size motor? Nice lookin boat- nice lines.
Congrats on the boat and the fish!!


----------



## lovetofish

250 pro xs


----------



## bobfishbw

I have never seen this boat. Did the guys over in Gregory build this boat? Very nice looking boat.


----------



## lovetofish

yes the local boys right here in gregory BEMM


----------



## fattyflattie

Could they not name it Extreme or would that be too much?


----------



## devil1824

fattyflattie said:


> Could they not name it Extreme or would that be too much?


:rotfl:

It is a great looking boat though. Hope you enjoy many years in it. :brew:


----------



## reeltimer

fattyflattie said:


> Could they not name it Extreme or would that be too much?


Funny......... that is a sweet looking boat indeed!


----------



## C.Hern5972

Super Nice


----------



## InfamousJ

fattyflattie said:


> Could they not name it Extreme or would that be too much?


Xtreme would be catchy.

I see the name on the 2nd pic but not the first pic??

Very nice. 73 is smoking. Good pics with the kid on fish. Congrats.


----------



## lovetofish

fattyflattie said:


> Could they not name it Extreme or would that be too much?[/QUOTE
> 
> That name left me sinking in Baffin bay


----------



## t-tung

lovetofish said:


> fattyflattie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could they not name it Extreme or would that be too much?[/QUOTE
> 
> That name left me sinking in Baffin bay
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kyle 1974

You had an xtreme and it sunk in Baffin? And you bought a boat that is a knocked off xtreme?


----------



## rvd

Kyle 1974 said:


> You had an xtreme and it sunk in Baffin? And you bought a boat that is a knocked off xtreme?


X2? Nice lines on the boat, extremely nice.


----------



## lovetofish

t-tung said:


> lovetofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate?
> 
> 
> 
> No problem...that crack in hull goes from the back of the boat forward 7 feet. Insurance would not cover this because I did not hit anything....
Click to expand...


----------



## TOM WEBER

73 is fun til you need brakes. Nice and pretty boat. TW


----------



## lovetofish

Kyle 1974 said:


> You had an xtreme and it sunk in Baffin? And you bought a boat that is a knocked off xtreme?


The extreme is a great hull... It is just the fact that when I had an issue with my hull NOTHING was done to make it right NOTHING! A product is only as good as the people who stand behind it.

I have a boat now that was built right.


----------



## t-tung

****. What year was that hull?


----------



## InfamousJ

wow.. that sucks.. no warranty nothing would help on that crack? if you liked that hull style and performance then I can see why you went with a similar one for sure, hopefully better warranty and customer service. Dang that suks.


----------



## lovetofish

t-tung said:


> ****. What year was that hull?


2006 and it cracked last summer end of June


----------



## Poon Chaser

fattyflattie said:


> Could they not name it Extreme or would that be too much?


No doubt... Looks great but Majek on the side would look better. LOL.

great looking boat. congrats


----------



## t-tung

Why wouldn't Majek cover that?


----------



## lovetofish

t-tung said:


> Why wouldn't Majek cover that?


That is a great question!!!

Maybe you can get a straight answer...

No impact damage and no abuse...

Two independant marine surveyors came to the same conculsion...Manufacturing defect.


----------



## t-tung

lovetofish said:


> That is a great question!!!
> 
> Maybe you can get a straight answer...
> 
> No impact damage and no abuse...
> 
> Two independant marine surveyors came to the same conculsion...Manufacturing defect.


Why did they SAY they wouldn't cover it?


----------



## lovetofish

t-tung said:


> Why did they SAY they wouldn't cover it?


According to them the crack was my fault, I had to have done something to cause the damage. The marine surveyors dont know anything about building boats according to them.


----------



## InfamousJ

man that is bull**** and I'd be one po'd man... I repeat, that SUXS.. that is a perfect looking crack along a seam or bend... almost to perfect for you to have done something to it IMO (I am not a marine surveyor nor did I stay in a holiday express)


----------



## t-tung

That would be tough to swallow. Do u ratchet the transom to the trailer?


----------



## Gilbert

should have slammed the boat into their shop and then told the insurance you hit something. that's bs. 

nice new boat.


----------



## lovetofish

t-tung said:


> That would be tough to swallow. Do u ratchet the transom to the trailer?


Yes the boat was trailered correcty and was kept inside a barn. I had a couple of fiberglass experts look at the boat and when asked a simple question of should this have happened??? The answer was a simple NO.


----------



## Kyle 1974

did they say you ran it too hard?


----------



## devil1824

When did you get back gilbert? Glad to see u back.:brew:


----------



## lovetofish

Kyle 1974 said:


> did they say you ran it too hard?


no

Here is the abused hull....


----------



## Justin_Time

Thats a great looking boat. Congrats!


----------



## Im Headed South

lovetofish said:


> t-tung said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem...that crack in hull goes from the back of the boat forward 7 feet. Insurance would not cover this because I did not hit anything....
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that sucks, you've appeared to have taken it much better than I would have. Good luck with the new sled, how the chine-ing once your past 70?
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


----------



## lovetofish

Im Headed South said:


> lovetofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that sucks, you've appeared to have taken it much better than I would have. Good luck with the new sled, how the chine-ing once your past 70?
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> It is really smooth and the chine-ing is not an issue.. I think the motor being set back makes a big difference and the trim tabs dont slow me down on the top end so it is very stable.
Click to expand...


----------



## InfamousJ

I woulda sued.


----------



## t-tung

Hmm mine doesnt even have padeyes on the back to rachet it down. I just couldn't help but notice that the crack ran parallel and in close proximity to that bunk. Just trying to think objectively about what caused it to actually crack right there in conjunction with a "manufacturer's defect". This is the first case I've heard of something like this happening. Did BEMM use your old Xtreme to make the mold for your new boat? I didn't notice the "Blaze" on their website. It's a good looking boat. Looks a lot like mine except mine's a little faster than 73.3. :brew2:


----------



## lovetofish

t-tung said:


> Hmm mine doesnt even have padeyes on the back to rachet it down. I just couldn't help but notice that the crack ran parallel and in close proximity to that bunk. Just trying to think objectively about what caused it to actually crack right there in conjunction with a "manufacturer's defect". This is the first case I've heard of something like this happening. Did BEMM use your old Xtreme to make the mold for your new boat? I didn't notice the "Blaze" on their website. It's a good looking boat. Looks a lot like mine except mine's a little faster than 73.3. :brew2:


The problem was when the boat was built not how i used or trailered it.

I was suprised at the speed we got out of this boat. Didnt build it light and it has an eight foot front deck which as you know does not do anything to help the top end. I was thinking something around 63-65 so we are happy. Hope you have better luck with yours than I did mine.


----------



## t-tung

Nice. They definitely don't like the extra weight up front. Any pics of your deck layout? 
Was the area around the crack soft or delaminated?


----------



## lovetofish

t-tung said:


> Nice. They definitely don't like the extra weight up front. Any pics of your deck layout?
> Was the area around the crack soft or delaminated?


delaminated...


----------



## kitty cat patrol

Very nice boat


----------



## artofficial

nice layout on that rig!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Why does that console look like the one that Haynie came out with?


----------



## lovetofish

Copano/Aransas said:


> Why does that console look like the one that Haynie came out with?


Now just where could that console have came from??? :rotfl:


----------



## t-tung

Creative bunch they've got over there at BEMM's :rotfl:


----------



## bobfishbw

What did that boat run ? $$$ Do the make an reasonably priced boat? Seems everyone around here wants 45K Plus. What sizes do they make?


----------



## lovetofish

bobfishbw said:


> What did that boat run ? $$$ Do the make an reasonably priced boat? Seems everyone around here wants 45K Plus. What sizes do they make?


Get with Matt and he can give you a quote, and yes the boats are very reasonable.


----------



## stlsht1

Just emailed them about the blaze. Very quick response. Looks like 22 ft. and they are very reasonable.


----------



## Kyle 1974

I would imagine they're reasonable.... it's not like they spent any money designing it. Or the 19' and 21' shallowsport...I mean the "flaco".

is that spanish for "I stole your design, shallowsport"?


----------



## Im Headed South

Kyle 1974 said:


> I would imagine they're reasonable.... it's not like they spent any money designing it. Or the 19' and 21' shallowsport...I mean the "flaco".
> 
> is that spanish for "I stole your design, shallowsport"?


lol, yea I believe "Blaze" in spanish translates to xtreme minus a cracked hull :rotfl:


----------



## rvd

Nice boat, sorry to hear about your majek, first story like that I've heard about one. Were you the original owner of the extreme (the real one)?


----------



## Copano/Aransas

lovetofish said:


> Now just where could that console have came from??? :rotfl:


OOO Blaze is spanish for i stole you design Haynie/Majek.:biggrin:


----------



## rvd

rvd said:


> Nice boat, sorry to hear about your majek, first story like that I've heard about one. Were you the original owner of the extreme (the real one)?


I re-read my post, sounds more sarcastic than intended. Meant...were you the original owner of the hull that cracked? Btw, there are other quality boat builders on our coast "copying" other's designs.


----------



## lovetofish

Blaze in spanish... bunch of funny guys here.

Thanks for all the comments (kind and sarcastic) and interest in the boat. Keep em comming!

All I can tell you is I stole ideas from every boatbuilder I came across to build the boat Majek, Haynie, Shoalwater, Trans, Marshall, Shallowsport, Simmons, ect.... h:


----------



## FishAfrica

BEMM needs to build a 22-24ft cat next!


----------



## jeff.w

FishAfrica said:


> BEMM needs to build a 22-24ft cat next!


They could call it the Challow Esport El Gato


----------



## kitty cat patrol

Lol haters gonna hate


----------



## Kyle 1974

I'm not being sarcastic... I really have no tolerance for intellectual theft. If 35 different boat manufacturers are doing it, it still doesn't make it right. 

Everyone knows what the xtreme looks like and where it started. Everyone knows what the shallowsport hull looks like and where it started. 

The only reason that the companies like Majek and shallowsport aren't going after them is because it will cost more in legal fees to prosecute them than they could recover for the design theft. It's theft... it's not borrowing ideas, it's theft. No different than a crack head stealing copper wire from a construction site.


----------



## texasa&m09

It all comes down to past experience and preference. you can bash each other all day......Just run what suits you......Nothing wrong with saving money on a boat that does the same thing as a top of the line boat.


----------



## Kyle 1974

no nothing wrong at all...

I think I'm going to set up a business and start making some of these. What could possibly be wrong with making something cheaper, that does the same thing as the original?


----------



## devil1824

I really love boat threads.


----------



## texasa&m09

Showing those true colors, you’re telling me everything you own is original? Your Avatar is proof of a stolen idea and tradition (which is probably a t-shirt you own). You can alter a product and make it better and cheaper….. You think anyone ever altered the Model T to make it better or cheaper? Everyone should stop buying Deere, Komatsu, Case Crawler Dozers, Cat designed track type machines so only buy from them!


----------



## Kyle 1974

texasa&m09 said:


> Showing those true colors, you're telling me everything you own is original? Your Avatar is proof of a stolen idea and tradition (which is probably a t-shirt you own). You can alter a product and make it better and cheaper&#8230;.. You think anyone ever altered the Model T to make it better or cheaper? Everyone should stop buying Deere, Komatsu, Case Crawler Dozers, Cat designed track type machines so only buy from them!


there's a major difference in my avatar... I'm not making any money off it.

laws in the country protect intellectual property, through patents and prior art. So actually... you can't legally alter a product to make it better if you're using technology stolen from that original design and selling a new product at profit.

that was probably covered in a course you had at A&M, but you were more concerned with screaming "saw em off" instead.


----------



## texasa&m09

Someone is making money off of it. It has to have a Patten and be exactly coppied, this Hull does not have one. Did not mean to steal the thread, Nice Boat looks Good!


----------



## Stuart

texasa&m09 said:


> It has to have a Patten and be exactly coppied,


That is incorrect


----------



## texasa&m09

you get what im trying to say, i did not go to law school.


----------



## kitty cat patrol

lol you guys are funny specially kyle. which is what I'd expect from him all he does is bash on every thread anyways. get off your computer and go take your ocean kayak out


----------



## Kyle 1974

kitty cat patrol said:


> lol you guys are funny specially kyle. which is what I'd expect from him all he does is bash on every thread anyways. get off your computer and go take your ocean kayak out


 Don't get your panties in a knot because you didn't buy a real shallowsport.

I'm going to add all you guys to my friend list so I can be the first one to reply to your threads that start with "my boat is falling apart and the manufacturer is no longer in business!!! (insert angry face emoticon here).


----------



## Im Headed South

Go check behind the majek shop and see if they still have the bass boat hull they splashed the extreme off of and get back to us. I know the guy that owned it at the time and he now runs a extreme. 22' v-hull's that run on the pad were around a long time before the extreme came out. Btw the bass boat manufacture went under several years ago, if they'd only thought to rip out all the carpeting and put the console in the center of the boat they'd be some rich folks right now lol.


----------



## kitty cat patrol

lol kyle I'm not one to hide behind a computer and run my mouth. feel free to give me a call if you need to run your mouth Marcus 3615100888


----------



## fattyflattie

That looks to be a nice rig, hope it holds up better for you this time. I would give you a pass since you loved the original hull until it broke, and although I think it is not typical of Majek, I cant say I would have been first inline to get another.

I'm with Kyle on this though. For some reason, it never really bothered me until this 'Extreme" popped up. Save a few more bucks and get the real deal, you will get it all back and probably more on the sale. The whole situation just feels cheap, but thats just me.

I remember when I bought mine, and the invoice was all broken out, it wasnt the hull that gave me heartburn, it was the 15k+ outboard, 1k+ for a simple alum box with a cylinder in it, etc.


----------



## texasa&m09

I'm going to add all you guys to my friend list so I can be the first one to reply to your threads that start with "my boat is falling apart and the manufacturer is no longer in business!!! (insert angry face emoticon here).[/QUOTE]

I don't see Dargel Going out of Business anytime soon! Kyle Seems Much liked on 2cool


----------



## InfamousJ

Is this like buying a BMW 3 series instead of the 7 series and saying "I own a BMW"? Nahhh... different issue.


----------



## chuck115

Im Headed South said:


> Go check behind the majek shop and see if they still have the bass boat hull they splashed the extreme off of and get back to us. I know the guy that owned it at the time and he now runs a extreme. 22' v-hull's that run on the pad were around a long time before the extreme came out. Btw the bass boat manufacture went under several years ago, if they'd only thought to rip out all the carpeting and put the console in the center of the boat they'd be some rich folks right now lol.


i was gonna post this exact same thing but figured it wasn't worth the time. :cheers:


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

twitchtwitch-pause said:


> i was gonna post this exact same thing but figured it wasn't worth the time. :cheers:


LOL Me too!


----------



## Kyle 1974

Uh oh. The kitty cat didn't like me talking about his panties. LMAO.


----------



## Gilbert

Kyle 1974 said:


> Uh oh. The kitty cat didn't like me talking about his panties. LMAO.


are you going to call him or just ignore this thread from now on?


----------



## Kyle 1974

Does it look like I'm ignoring the thread? why don't you call him?
He needs to call tow boat US so he can be prepared when that counterfeit shallow sport of his leaves him stranded somewhere.


----------



## Gilbert

he didn't ask me to. its probably safer behind the keyboard. lol.


----------



## Kyle 1974

You're just too busy humping his leg... Behind the keyboard. Or do you do that in person? Lol.


----------



## Gilbert

call and find out


----------



## devil1824

.


Kyle 1974 said:


> Uh oh. The kitty cat didn't like me talking about his panties. LMAO.





Gilbert said:


> are you going to call him or just ignore this thread from now on?





Kyle 1974 said:


> Does it look like I'm ignoring the thread? why don't you call him?
> He needs to call tow boat US so he can be prepared when that counterfeit shallow sport of his leaves him stranded somewhere.





Gilbert said:


> he didn't ask me to. its probably safer behind the keyboard. lol.





Kyle 1974 said:


> You're just too busy humping his leg... Behind the keyboard. Or do you do that in person? Lol.





Gilbert said:


> call and find out


----------



## lovetofish

Kyle 1974 said:


> I'm not being sarcastic... I really have no tolerance for intellectual theft. If 35 different boat manufacturers are doing it, it still doesn't make it right.
> 
> Everyone knows what the xtreme looks like and where it started. Everyone knows what the shallowsport hull looks like and where it started.
> 
> The only reason that the companies like Majek and shallowsport aren't going after them is because it will cost more in legal fees to prosecute them than they could recover for the design theft. It's theft... it's not borrowing ideas, it's theft. No different than a crack head stealing copper wire from a construction site.


So why are you supporting the extreme??? It was stolen from a bass boat???

You seem intelligent but come off as completely ignorant. If they could prosecute they would...

Im headed south nailed this one.


----------



## Kyle 1974

what I'm saying about the companies like majek and shallowsport not prosecuting is because legal fees cost a specific amount. Proving damages (like your boat resulting in a lost sale from Majek, or kitty cat's resulting in a lost sale for shallowsport) have to add up to a large enough value that it's actually worth going after. 

Say Bemm has netted $50,000 from those boats... that's probably what someone would have to pay in order to get a lawsuit together.... then they have to hope to get at least that much back from damages. That's why these people that are selling 4 or 5 boats a year with hulls that are popped off existing designs aren't being sued. It's just not worth it. 

If someone wants to act like the white knight, and do it out of principal, that's a another story... but everyone's trying to make a living, and at the end of the day they just roll with it even though they don't like it. This is also why you're starting to see more boats that have patented features on them that would be relatively easy to protect. 

protecting intellectual property on a prior art defense is tough, protecting it with a patent is easier... 

Maybe I am just ignorant though. Good luck with your prototype.


----------



## InfamousJ

Gilbert said:


> call and find out


call and find out deez nutz


----------



## kitty cat patrol

by the way I don't have any missed calls


----------



## lovetofish

Kyle 1974 said:


> what I'm saying about the companies like majek and shallowsport not prosecuting is because legal fees cost a specific amount. Proving damages (like your boat resulting in a lost sale from Majek, or kitty cat's resulting in a lost sale for shallowsport) have to add up to a large enough value that it's actually worth going after.
> 
> Say Bemm has netted $50,000 from those boats... that's probably what someone would have to pay in order to get a lawsuit together.... then they have to hope to get at least that much back from damages. That's why these people that are selling 4 or 5 boats a year with hulls that are popped off existing designs aren't being sued. It's just not worth it.
> 
> If someone wants to act like the white knight, and do it out of principal, that's a another story... but everyone's trying to make a living, and at the end of the day they just roll with it even though they don't like it. This is also why you're starting to see more boats that have patented features on them that would be relatively easy to protect.
> 
> protecting iintellectual property on a prior art defense is tough, protecting it with a patent is easier...
> 
> Maybe I am just ignorant though. Good luck with your prototype.


Intellecutal property being protected would mean the extreme hull idea was original...it was not. There are laws out to protect original ideas and designs and the Majeks did that on the illusion which they came up with and registered. My hull is not identical to the extreme it has been changed so as not to make an exact copy of the extreme.

Lack of knowledge....

You not having much to say didnt last long


----------



## Kyle 1974

kitty cat patrol said:


> by the way I don't have any missed calls


Is Matt at Bemm letting you take periodic breaks from sweeping the shop floor to check this thread?

just for the record, intellectual property does not necessarily go hand in hand with patents. the xtreme was based on a bass boat hull, but it's not popped directly off one... and there have been numerous changes to it since the original one came out. It's a fair enough argument though... I don't have a 22' xtreme, it's more arguing the principal of the matter. I'm sure if the shallowsport folks that frequent this board wanted to put themselves in a bad mood, they'd comment about the Flaco line of boats....

enjoy your boat, I hope it last you a long time.


----------



## LHandler

Nice looking boat! Ridiculous, irresponsible and dangerous to go that fast.


----------



## TKoenig

this thread went completely retarded.... 

we have a fella here with a NICE new boat because his majek the so called "indestructable" boat brand delaminated and they wont warranty it.

then we have kyle here spouting the "Splash" word with out any common sense and making him self look retarded. 

Kyle you are the epitome of "pot calling the kettle black"


----------



## Kyle 1974

why don't you educate us all on the in and outs of boat design and intellectual property then? or would that be super retarded to ask you?

when did I say "splash"?


----------



## TKoenig

trust me, its not my dayjob. its good side money for my fridays off tho!


----------



## kitty cat patrol

yeah kyle I'm on my lunch break right now but I'm all good your wife brought me lunch


----------



## Kyle 1974

kitty cat patrol said:


> yeah kyle I'm on my lunch break right now but I'm all good your wife brought me lunch


that was fast. I just saw her in houston 25 minutes ago at subway. maybe she drove one of those new counterfeit xtreme boats down the coast though.. we all know how fast they are. ROFL!!!!


----------



## jeff.w

kitty cat patrol said:


> yeah kyle I'm on my lunch break right now but I'm all good your wife brought me lunch


Your perceived maturity level and credibility just took a nose-dive with that 4th grade comment. Classy.


----------



## InfamousJ

kitty cat patrol said:


> yeah kyle I'm on my lunch break right now but I'm all good your wife brought me lunch


pa-f'n-thetic...


----------



## sharkie2576

Well, I was all excited about taking my new 22 xtreme out this weekend that I just picked up but after reading all these comments, I think I am gonna take it back and ask for my money back since it sounds like it is just a piece of junk. Lol


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

Whos got some "Yo Momma" jokes???


----------



## Gilbert

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> Whos got some "Yo Momma" jokes???


yo momma so fat, she jumped up and got stuck hwell:


----------



## patwilson

Yep. That was not cool....



jeff.w said:


> Your perceived maturity level and credibility just took a nose-dive with that 4th grade comment. Classy.


----------



## justletmein

LOL *** did I just get done reading. 

Nice new boat there OP, and 73 mph  

I think some peeps are just butthurt that the resale value of their "name brand" boats just went down a little.


----------



## Kyle 1974

I just have an ocean kayak apparently, so I'm not affected.


----------



## Gilbert

yo momma so fat she broke her leg and gravy came out


----------



## BIGMIKE77

Great looking Boat, if you are happy with it because it was custom to your needs and you saved a little coin, good for you. I see it STILL PUT SOME FISH IN THE BOX. that was quiet a meat haul, nice fish, nice boat, an i will assume that just because the boat can go as fast as you say that you dont lay the hammer down except when you have to and keep it safely no faster than 60... and sometimes the "MOM and POP" shops have better quality than the mass producers, especially those who want to get a rep out there. just like Haynie was in the beginning.


----------



## devil1824

Yo momma so fat she wear pillow cases for socks.


----------



## TKoenig

Kyle 1974 said:


> why don't you educate us all on the in and outs of boat design and intellectual property then? or would that be super retarded to ask you?
> 
> when did I say "splash"?


oh i know enough about it.. been designing boats since i was still in college and one day i will be building them. its not in my cards right now so i clean boats on the side to meet ALOT of people in the sport.

as far as protecting designs, it is VERY hard to do due to the fact that everything has pretty much been done. if your gonna patent anything it has to be a feature, ie. the tunnel system in a Flats Cat. you cannot patent or protect an entire hull because you going to copy someone elses design.

look at a SCB topcat, then go look at a Skater.... SAME, eric has taken that and made it so much better with the tunnel design he came up with, and now we have the Stingray.


----------



## Kyle 1974

yo momma's so fat, she needs a kickstand


----------



## Gilbert

yo momma so fat she has to take a bath in the atlantic ocean


----------



## chuck115

your mommas so fat she got baptized at sea world


----------



## bobo33

Boy I hope I don't have issues with mine....

maybe it's the color


----------



## fishnlab

...she wears a vcr for a pager!!

i love that one, because it dates itself.


----------



## Gilbert

yo momma so fat it takes her 2 weeks to roll over


----------



## 06z71

Nice looking boat there bud hope you dont have anymore problems like before.

Now i was not going to comment but hearing yo momma jokes i couldnt resist...........YO MOMMA IS SO HAIRY YOU ASLOMST DIED OF RUGBURN AT BIRTH!!!!!


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

Nice "Yo Momma" Jokes guys...I feel like I just successfully started a slow clap!!!


----------



## artofficial

Yo mammas so fat she has to iron her pants in the driveway!!!!

She's so hairy...Bigfoot took a picture of HER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## headed south 2

*juat had to!*

Yo mama is so fat that you have to grease the door frame and hold a twinkie on the other side just to get her through!


----------



## WoundedMinnow

headed south 2 said:


> Yo mama is so fat that you have to grease the door frame and hold a twinkie on the other side just to get her through!


Thats the best one yet!!!HAHA


----------



## Kyle 1974

yo momma's so fat, she got arrested for 10 pounds of crack at the airport


----------



## boltmaster

jeff.w said:


> your perceived maturity level and credibility just took a nose-dive with that 4th grade comment. Classy.


x2 this thread has gone stupid but that comment was way out of line


----------



## artofficial

She's so ugly, she can stick her face in cookie dough and make gorilla cookies!


----------



## texasa&m09

x3, Kyle got out easy with all of the Yo Mama Jokes!


----------



## fishin shallow

Yo mama so fat, she doesn't need internet...she's already worldwide


----------



## InfamousJ

Yo mamma so fat and ugly and stinky that she had to hook up with a date by calling 3615100888


----------



## Kyle 1974

texasa&m09 said:


> x3, Kyle got out easy with all of the Yo Mama Jokes!


Shouldn't you be fixing your boat?

LMAO


----------



## texasa&m09

Nice! really does not sound like you are 38, maybe freshmen at ACC? Nice touch with the AOL Abbreviations


----------



## Kyle 1974

My apologies young aggie. Were you taught at A&M to be more professional online?


----------



## InfamousJ

See yall at the BEMMBOATWORKS Owners Tournament


----------



## Kyle 1974

I heard they were paying all the way down to 4th place... that way all the entries would be gauranteed some money.


----------



## Number_Five

Yo mama is missing so many teeth...it looks like her tongue's in jail.

To mama so ugly they changed Halloween to Yomamaween!


----------



## patwilson

Ok, Ok, here we go... Yo mamma so ugly, when she was a kid her parents tied a pork chop bone around her neck just to get the dog to play with her. lol 

J/K....


----------



## Number_Five

Yo mama's armpits are so hairy it looks like she got buckwheat in a headlock!


----------



## T. Rep

Kyle how bout you ride in a BEMM before you bash one? Tell you what i'll run you for a grand cash just to shut your loudmouth arse up? Otherwise enjoy your copycat bass boat and keep quiet


----------



## Kyle 1974

I am guessing they perform great since they're popped directly off some of the best boats on the market. Are you that incapable of understanding this entire thread? I mean seriously... I've had about 5 or 6 posts about them ripping off people's ideas, and you want me to ride in one? what does that have to do with anything? 

I'd be willing to bet that your counterfeit shallowsport rides pretty much like an original shallowsport... is that supposed to be a ground breaking discovery?


----------



## T. Rep

Yes true. But most if not all boats are popped off another boat no? Extreme is a great boat popped off another boat correct? I had a BEMM and the guys there are beyond top notch. So take it easy on em. They had a customer bring them a dysfunctional Majek and they made it better. Cant fault em for that


----------



## Kyle 1974

T. Rep said:


> Yes true. But most if not all boats are popped off another boat no? Extreme is a great boat popped off another boat correct? I had a BEMM and the guys there are beyond top notch. So take it easy on em. They had a customer bring them a dysfunctional Majek and they made it better. Cant fault em for that


are they? who knows... I'm pretty certain the boat in my driveway wasn't popped off anything.

I wonder what the whole story is with that dysfunctional majek? just cracked?

fixing a boat is one thing... popping a mold off it to sell other boats is another.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Look what I just made.


----------



## T. Rep

Who knows why it cracked? I dont and you prolly dont either. BEMM capitalized on the mistake and made it better, welcome to America. And Makers Mark sounds real good right now by the way Jay


----------



## InfamousJ

I could care less if a boat is a copy of another, let the builders battle it out, but don't get all butt hurt if someone tells you it's a copy. Usually the original product is the best of the two, or three, or four, (or in shallowsports case about 10). I said usually, so don't get butt hurt if you think I stated the original is better than yours. I don't think anyone has passed shallowsports design copying it.


----------



## justletmein

Kyle 1974 said:


> are they? who knows... I'm pretty certain the boat in my driveway wasn't popped off anything.
> 
> I wonder what the whole story is with that dysfunctional majek? just cracked?
> 
> fixing a boat is one thing... popping a mold off it to sell other boats is another.


Ah, figured you owned one because you've taken such an aggressive stance in this thread. You mad your resale value just went down a little? Why would someone pay for a used one when the can get a new copy for the same price?


----------



## Kyle 1974

justletmein said:


> Ah, figured you owned one because you've taken such an aggressive stance in this thread. You mad your resale value just went down a little? Why would someone pay for a used one when the can get a new copy for the same price?


There isn't a knock off of the 25' xtreme yet. I'm not worried about resale at all. That Majek sticker on the side is worth 5,000 all by itself.  just look at the classifieds if you don't beleive me. Same could be said for shallowsport.

as for my aggressive stance, that's coincidental... I happen to be in an industry where my products are ripped off all the time. Maybe if any of you ever have an idea or product ripped off, you'd feel a little different. Welcome to america!

at the end of the day, it's probably better for people like us... someone rips off the old design, the better boat makers step outside the box and design something new and better.


----------



## justletmein

Kyle 1974 said:


> There isn't a knock off of the 25' xtreme yet. I'm not worried about resale at all. That Majek sticker on the side is worth 5,000 all by itself.  just look at the classifieds if you don't beleive me. Same could be said for shallowsport.
> 
> as for my aggressive stance, that's coincidental... I happen to be in an industry where my products are ripped off all the time. Maybe if any of you ever have an idea or product ripped off, you'd feel a little different. Welcome to america!
> 
> at the end of the day, it's probably better for people like us... someone rips off the old design, the better boat makers step outside the box and design something new and better.


The Rock stole my **** eyebrow pose, so now when I do it people say "oh that's The People's Eyebrow from The Rock." Tt really ticks me off because then I have to take 20 minutes explaining to them that I did the eyebrow WAY before He did.

As for the boats, too much prior art out there so that's just the way it is.


----------



## RedXCross

LMFAOAROTF, I lost it on that one!! Too [email protected]@ckin' funny.



InfamousJ said:


> See yall at the BEMMBOATWORKS Owners Tournament


----------



## kingtender

Screw these elitist no fish catching stuck behind a computer folks. Your boat is bad arse and I would buy A bemm. Go cry to yo mamma you little girls Im sure this guy does not give 2 cents about what you think about his boat. Go catch a fish you computer nerds.


----------



## InfamousJ

I like his boat. I hate how Majek supposedly treated him. Wish they were on this board and could defend themselves or not.


----------



## jeff.w

InfamousJ said:


> I like his boat.


No you don't, you, you elitist no fish catching uh, stuck behind a computer er ummm, folk!


----------



## Im Headed South

Kyle 1974 said:


> There isn't a knock off of the 25' xtreme yet. I'm not worried about resale at all. That Majek sticker on the side is worth 5,000 all by itself.  just look at the classifieds if you don't beleive me. Same could be said for shallowsport.
> 
> as for my aggressive stance, that's coincidental... I happen to be in an industry where my products are ripped off all the time. Maybe if any of you ever have an idea or product ripped off, you'd feel a little different. Welcome to america!
> 
> at the end of the day, it's probably better for people like us... someone rips off the old design, the better boat makers step outside the box and design something new and better.


I'm calling BS! Wendy's has a square patty, Burger King is flamed broiled, and Whataburger does not use that hideous secret sauce that y'all put on the Big Mac. You may have a point when it comes to the fries though :biggrin:


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

Back to the original topic...didnt the extreme have a key slot transom? This one looks like it has more of bass style transom, but its kind of hard to tell in the pics.


----------



## devil1824

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> Back to the original topic...didnt the extreme have a key slot transom? This one looks like it has more of bass style transom, but its kind of hard to tell in the pics.


No.


----------



## Kvm

Yes, I have seen the boat. The extreme does have small key slot and the blaze has a twice as deep pocket tunnel than the extreme thus making the transom set back farther than the extreme...


----------



## Gilbert

Im Headed South said:


> I'm calling BS! Wendy's has a square patty, Burger King is flamed broiled, and Whataburger does not use that hideous secret sauce that y'all put on the Big Mac. You may have a point when it comes to the fries though :biggrin:


wendy's is winning the fry battle with the sea salt fries.


----------



## InfamousJ

Gilbert said:


> wendy's is winning the fry battle with the sea salt fries.


sea deez nutz


----------



## Kyle 1974

Gilbert said:


> wendy's is winning the fry battle with the sea salt fries.


they don't even use real potatos to make those.


----------



## Gilbert

Kyle 1974 said:


> they don't even use real potatos to make those.


did they pop a mold off a real potato?


----------



## texasa&m09

oh Shiot here we go!


----------



## devil1824

It's so small I didn't considered a key slot. I'm used to the big key slots.


----------



## Im Headed South

Gilbert said:


> did they pop a mold off a real potato?


lmao!!!


----------



## justletmein

Gilbert said:


> did they pop a mold off a real potato?


holy shat I just about died laughing :cheers:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Lmao


----------



## InfamousJ

Gilbert said:


> did they pop a mold off a real potato?


mold deez nutz


----------



## Bayscout22

Yo momma so fat when she hauls A - S - S it takes three trips.


----------



## fishnlab

...so fat, she uses a boomerang to put on her belt.


----------



## live2fish247

They found Jimmy Hoffa in yo mommas ***** crack!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whipray

yo mommas so fat when she splashed her hull there wasn't any water left.


----------



## InfamousJ

your momma so fat she could end world hunger by donating her snacks

End World Hunger, call her at 3615100888


----------



## ReelWork

Yo momma so fat, not even Dora can explore her.


----------



## 06z71

Yo momma is a carpenters dream, Flat as a board and easy to nail


----------



## netboy

I saw one of Majek's new tunnel V hulls at Ronnies and it sure looks a lot like an Explorer 23 TV. 
Looks to me like Majek may also be guilty of playing the knockoff card.

BTW, the BEMM looks great!


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

netboy said:


> I saw one of Majek's new tunnel V hulls at Ronnies and it sure looks a lot like an Explorer 23 TV.
> Looks to me like Majek may also be guilty of playing the knockoff card.
> 
> BTW, the BEMM looks great!


Texas Slam reminds me of a Pescador too...


----------



## Copano/Aransas

This is 100% original, Shallow Sport.:dance:


----------



## netboy

Here's a link to a picture of the Majek Texas Slam

http://premier-yamaha.com/Page.aspx.../view/Details/2012-Majek-Boat-Texas-Slam.aspx

Now tell me they didn't knock off an Explorer!!!


----------



## Kyle 1974

what makes you think they stole the design and didn't work out an agreement for it?


----------



## justletmein

Kyle 1974 said:


> what makes you think they stole the design and didn't work out an agreement for it?


Same thing that made You think BEMM stole theirs.


----------



## lovetofish

On the water....


----------



## lovetofish

couple more...


----------



## jeff.w

I have to say you have been a great sport at all the jabs on this thread. All kidding aside, that is a sweet boat. I'd be proud to own it as well.


----------



## devil1824

Looks like ransom reef... I would fish out of it.


----------



## fjperales

I Owen a majek rfl and I can say that's a sweet rig. congrates my friend


----------



## daryl1979

Hey just a question. Could that be the old outback boats mold? 


Daryl


----------



## InfamousJ

Copano/Aransas said:


> This is 100% original, Shallow Sport.:dance:


I got a 100% original bote also.. it aint a shallow sport though.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Sweet boat lovetofish


----------



## netboy

Kyle 1974 said:


> what makes you think they stole the design and didn't work out an agreement for it?


Dargel bought the molds from Explorer and they are now making them.
They still have the Explorer name on them.


----------



## fishin shallow

InfamousJ said:


> I got a 100% original bote also.. it aint a shallow sport though.


I doubt anyone would ever want to splash that hull:headknock


----------



## NWPescador

*Slam*

Majek purchased Bay Warriors molds to build the slam.


----------



## Gilbert

wasn't bay warriors a copy of Explorer?


----------



## InfamousJ

fishin shallow said:


> I doubt anyone would ever want to splash that hull:headknock


splash deez nutz



Gilbert said:


> wasn't bay warriors a copy of Explorer?


copy deez nutz


----------



## NWPescador

*Explorer*

Pretty sure that went the other way.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

InfamousJ said:


> splash deez nutz
> 
> copy deez nutz


Great post whinernetJ


----------



## shallowgal

This has been one of the most oddly entertaining threads I've read in a long time!


----------



## InfamousJ

Jay Baker said:


> Great post whinernetJ


flac-u


----------



## Reloder28

Couldn't you afford a decent life jacket for the boy instead of that neck brace?


----------



## Timepiece

Interesting thread, nothing wrong with competition and coping and modifying existing things that work well, in the end the market will decide. Ideas are only ideas, execution and market conditions are the deciders, why pay more for something that has the same marginal utility, and why not make something that provides someone with more for less.


----------



## InfamousJ

what?


----------



## lovetofish

Reloder28 said:


> Couldn't you afford a decent life jacket for the boy instead of that neck brace?


lol...He as a nice one that was left in the garage so he got the old standby. That boy wouldn't care if it were an inner tube you wont keep him from fishing!


----------



## Kyle 1974

Timepiece said:


> Interesting thread, nothing wrong with competition and coping and modifying existing things that work well, in the end the market will decide. Ideas are only ideas, execution and market conditions are the deciders, why pay more for something that has the same marginal utility, and why not make something that provides someone with more for less.


here's some information for you..... actually there is something wrong with copying other people's ideas. At least the FBI thinks so anyway.

http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/investigate/cyber/ipr/ipr


----------



## lovetofish

Kyle 1974 said:


> here's some information for you..... actually there is something wrong with copying other people's ideas. At least the FBI thinks so anyway.
> 
> http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/investigate/cyber/ipr/ipr


The FBI, courts, lawyers, prosecutors, all care about other peoples ideas....

When they are original.


----------



## pipeliner345

shallowgal said:


> this has been one of the most oddly entertaining threads i've read in a long time!


ditto...................


----------



## Devans87

Can this thread please be locked? Its obvious of the situation that its a splash but whats new, seems normal for beemboatworks? The your momma jokes are very off subject.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

I have no real value to add to this thread, but I did read the whole dam thing so I am padding my post count. Actually I think this is a tires issue. There are many manufacturer of tires, they're all round and made out of rubber or something. All boats float, so , well you get the idea.


----------



## 1SS2NV

Majek said I was 1 month over on warranty. They told me to call my insurance and tell them I hit something. ***.


----------



## justletmein

1SS2NV said:


> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s181/royzss/th_44902d68.jpg[IMG][/URL]
> 
> Majek said I was 1 month over on warranty. They told me to call my insurance and tell them I hit something. ***.[/quote]
> 
> Instructed you to commit insurance fraud? Wow!


----------



## t-tung

Looks like u did hit something. Hard to tell on an iPhone though


----------



## rvd

1SS2NV said:


> Majek said I was 1 month over on warranty. They told me to call my insurance and tell them I hit something. ***.


Are you saying you didn't hit something?


----------



## BIGMIKE77

BIGMIKE77 said:


> Great looking Boat, if you are happy with it because it was custom to your needs and you saved a little coin, good for you. I see it STILL PUT SOME FISH IN THE BOX. that was quiet a meat haul, nice fish, nice boat, an i will assume that just because the boat can go as fast as you say that you dont lay the hammer down except when you have to and keep it safely no faster than 60... and sometimes the "MOM and POP" shops have better quality than the mass producers, especially those who want to get a rep out there. just like Haynie was in the beginning.


 x2 for myself, sorry, no momma jokes


----------



## InfamousJ

1SS2NV said:


> Majek said I was 1 month over on warranty. They told me to call my insurance and tell them I hit something. ***.


Dude!


----------



## 1SS2NV

rvd said:


> Are you saying you didn't hit something?


Did not hit anything. The video does not show how long the hair line split goes. It runs perfectly down the center of the boat. Boat was slowly taking water every trip, then it got real bad one day and filled the entire hull. I was a couple of miles out from the boat ramp and had to ride the boat back in. Ther were small chips on the split, but it looked like it was from both side runing together. Material under the boat was real weak and flimsy that you could mover with your hand. The shop working on the boat said all the stringers were busted. Either way, I have no boat now.


----------



## rvd

1SS2NV said:


> Did not hit anything. The video does not show how long the hair line split goes. It runs perfectly down the center of the boat. Boat was slowly taking water every trip, then it got real bad one day and filled the entire hull. I was a couple of miles out from the boat ramp and had to ride the boat back in. Ther were small chips on the split, but it looked like it was from both side runing together. Material under the boat was real weak and flimsy that you could mover with your hand. The shop working on the boat said all the stringers were busted. Either way, I have no boat now.


Wow! What year and model?


----------



## FishAfrica

Wow, my high regard for Majek boats is going down fast, especially when they don't stand behind there own workmanship! Sad


----------



## Profish00

Thanks you just saved me 55 grand on a extreeme.


----------



## Kyle 1974

FishAfrica said:


> Wow, my high regard for Majek boats is going down fast, especially when they don't stand behind there own workmanship! Sad


it is possible to damage a boat without "hitting something". Many years ago, I had a baymaster practically come apart in baffin coming back from the landcut. The only thing i "hit" was a series of 4 foot waves for about 20 minutes.


----------



## ReelWork

Kyle 1974 said:


> it is possible to damage a boat without "hitting something". Many years ago, I had a baymaster practically come apart in baffin coming back from the landcut. The only thing i "hit" was a series of 4 foot waves for about 20 minutes.


The boat should be able to take a LOT more abuse than you could tolerate riding in it.


----------



## rvd

Profish00 said:


> Thanks you just saved me 55 grand on a extreeme.


I can't explain what happened to these fellas boats but I have an 04 extreme that is an absolute tank. I've hit objects (of the metallic and baffin nature) and run aground more times than I care to share but that obviously does not do anything to explain the issues exposed in this thread. In my simple mind these are both stringer issues, but again I'm pretty simple.


----------



## Kyle 1974

ReelWork said:


> The boat should be able to take a LOT more abuse than you could tolerate riding in it.


So all boat cracks are manufacture defects? The stringers in a boat are there to take the loads and forces. That's why they're there.

I have no idea what happened to these guys boats and maybe they are manufacture defects. Maybe the boats were pulled down horrible pot hole filled roads for a few years. Who knows. I'm sure the side of the story we're hearing isn't the whole story though.


----------



## hch3

All manufactured products have defects and with the quanity of majeks sold in last few years odds are it going to happen and that don't mean majeks are junk
Gmc ford dodge all have lemons we just hope when we buy it's not a lemon
With the amount of profit made manufacturers should stand up to products to keep their name and customers happy
I like majeks but dissapointed on the way this has been handled so far
Could of been not enough glass resin ect at seam
Worker could have overlooked something 
Bad materials products ect

Your new boat is bad arse I think u should take Kyle for a ride


----------



## Kyle 1974

hch3 said:


> Your new boat is bad arse I think u should take Kyle for a ride


nah, I've ridden in plenty of 22' xtremes.

Do you guys think the builder should be responsible if the operator did something that specifically voids the warranty?

Kind of like putting a chip in your truck which voids the warranty, then complaining when the engine blows up.


----------



## InfamousJ

1 bad customer experience story at the cleaning table or on the internet could run off a lot of money.. sometimes the manufacturer just needs to suck it up and make someone happy... here we have two stories of the same issue..


----------



## justletmein

I'm starting to think Kyle owns some stock in majek or something.


----------



## TBird1610

netboy said:


> I saw one of Majek's new tunnel V hulls at Ronnies and it sure looks a lot like an Explorer 23 TV.
> Looks to me like Majek may also be guilty of playing the knockoff card.
> 
> Was thinking about this thread today and hulls that look suspiciously like other hulls. How many low side boats stole the Explorer TV platform? And was that original or was it just an El Pescodore with low sides. Amazing how much the Tran Sport hull looks like the Gulf Coast and oh yeah, they both look just like a Boston Waler! The Shallow Sport has been copied so many times I've lost track. MY high side tunnel looks an aweful lot like the old Kenner Hull,(although I wouldn't trade it for a Kenner).
> The truth is there are many hulls that took something or many things from previous hulls and tried to improve on them. Now I can't quit looking at boats and wondering where the design originated.
> 
> Oh yeah, Nice looking Bemm!


----------



## bobfishbw

TBird1610 said:


> netboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw one of Majek's new tunnel V hulls at Ronnies and it sure looks a lot like an Explorer 23 TV.
> Looks to me like Majek may also be guilty of playing the knockoff card.
> 
> Was thinking about this thread today and hulls that look suspiciously like other hulls. How many low side boats stole the Explorer TV platform? And was that original or was it just an El Pescodore with low sides. Amazing how much the Tran Sport hull looks like the Gulf Coast and oh yeah, they both look just like a Boston Waler! The Shallow Sport has been copied so many times I've lost track. MY high side tunnel looks an aweful lot like the old Kenner Hull,(although I wouldn't trade it for a Kenner).
> The truth is there are many hulls that took something or many things from previous hulls and tried to improve on them. Now I can't quit looking at boats and wondering where the design originated.
> 
> Oh yeah, Nice looking Bemm!
> 
> 
> 
> The only paten that Mejak owns is on its Illusion. Why, because that's the only boat they make that is original to them. The RFL line is not patented, neither is the extreme. You would think, if Mejak designed these boats (which they have made a lot of money from over the years) they would protect them with a paten. The fact is, boat building has a long history of pulling molds off of "other" boats.
> 
> By the way shallow Sport boats look an awful lot like the old Jon Sport boats! Not much is original any more. Bemm took the extreme and gave it storage. Nice looking boat!
Click to expand...


----------



## bobfishbw

Kyle 1974 said:


> here's some information for you..... actually there is something wrong with copying other people's ideas. At least the FBI thinks so anyway.
> 
> http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/investigate/cyber/ipr/ipr


And you think Mejak is all original. The extreme is an old bass boat hull, the Red Fish Line the copied too. If you don't own the paten, you probably did't design the boat. The only paten Mejak has is the Illusion's paten.


----------



## Kvm

Thats funny you mentioned jon sport because thats who BEMM bought out to build the Flaco line.


----------



## Kyle 1974

bobfishbw said:


> And you think Mejak is all original. The extreme is an old bass boat hull, the Red Fish Line the copied too. If you don't own the paten, you probably did't design the boat. The only paten Mejak has is the Illusion's paten.


who is the _Mejak_ redfish line copied from?


----------



## flatsmaster14

Who cares? If you want a majek buy one, if you want a bemm buy one. Most boats are copy's! Get over it.


----------



## flatsmaster14

Nice boat btw


----------



## wellconnected

flatsmaster14 said:


> who cares? If you want a majek buy one, if you want a bemm buy one. Most boats are copy's! Get over it.


exactly!!!!!!

Cannot believe this thread has gone crazy over one person posting a picture of a really nice boat that looks like the extreme. I have only seen one boat builder actually post in this thread. The boat builder should be the only one complaining about a boat being copied. Fisherman have been paying a premium these last few years on just about all brands of boats. Its nice to see "other" options and more affordable prices. I run an illusion but would not hesitate to buy a boat that is similar if the quality is there and the price is right. People need to forget that Majek and all other boat companies are not putting food on their tables (unless they work for them) and should look out for themselves and not the builders!


----------



## RedXCross

I doubt this will have any effect on Majek sales. There were 2 guys wanting to buy Extremes the other day on classifieds begging people to let their boat go. I have an 11' Extreme, and I have 3 guys waiting in line for it when I turn it.

I have ridden in loads of Majeks, mostly extreme's and they hold up very WELL. I have a friend who took out a well head and no stringer damage just gel coat and motor issues. I have already told the OP his boat was nice and it looks like a very nice boat. Just a thought have you thought it may be hard to unload a Bemmboat for what you were expecting to get for her?

I am sure there is 2 sides and some STUFF we don't know or are not privy to. And to be honest I really won't lose too much sleep over it. I have had nothing but excellent dealings with Majek and group. No, I am not sponsored either.More than likely, I will buy more in the future.

If you are interested or it keeps you up at night, buy you a Bemmboat!

Brad



InfamousJ said:


> 1 bad customer experience story at the cleaning table or on the internet could run off a lot of money.. sometimes the manufacturer just needs to suck it up and make someone happy... here we have two stories of the same issue..


----------



## 1SS2NV

rvd said:


> Wow! What year and model?


It was a 2007 majek illusion.


----------



## bobfishbw

No doubt Mejak has the quality. If other folks are building a "knock off" of these boats, I hope it does well. We could use a break in the price. The market has gotten ridiculous in the past couple of years. The guys from BEMM boat works are trying to sell a boat that the normal fisherman can afford. What's wrong with that? They are coping a copy anyway... I think the Blaze is an improvement of the Extreme anyway. Good luck with the new boat.


----------



## shallowgal

"By the way shallow Sport boats look an awful lot like the old Jon Sport boats!"

Yeah, you got that one backwards.


----------



## NWPescador

*Shallow Sport*

Way Backwards!!


----------



## wbay2crowded

RedXCross said:


> I doubt this will have any effect on Majek sales. There were 2 guys wanting to buy Extremes the other day on classifieds begging people to let their boat go.* I have an 11' Extreme, and I have 3 guys waiting in line for it when I turn it. *
> 
> I have ridden in loads of Majeks, mostly extreme's and they hold up very WELL. I have a friend who took out a well head and no stringer damage just gel coat and motor issues. I have already told the OP his boat was nice and it looks like a very nice boat. Just a thought have you thought it may be hard to unload a Bemmboat for what you were expecting to get for her?
> 
> I am sure there is 2 sides and some STUFF we don't know or are not privy to. And to be honest I really won't lose too much sleep over it. I have had nothing but excellent dealings with Majek and group. No, I am not sponsored either.More than likely, I will buy more in the future.
> 
> If you are interested or it keeps you up at night, buy you a Bemmboat!
> 
> Brad


Are they midgets?


----------



## manwitaplan

Very nice boat to the Op.

"Your momma so fat she rolls over 4 quarters to make a dollar"

That's all I got!


----------



## knowphish

Yo Mama's so fat,that when your Daddy wants some, he has to roll her in flour and look for the wet spot!!!!!


----------



## devil1824

knowphish said:


> Yo Mama's so fat,that when your Daddy wants some, he has to roll her in flour and look for the wet spot!!!!!


Ooooohhhhh snap!!! Nasty bastage! Lol!


----------



## JDean

Yo momma so skinny she could hang glide a dorito


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Kyle 1974 said:


> I'm not being sarcastic... I really have no tolerance for intellectual theft. If 35 different boat manufacturers are doing it, it still doesn't make it right.
> 
> Everyone knows what the xtreme looks like and where it started. Everyone knows what the shallowsport hull looks like and where it started.
> 
> The only reason that the companies like Majek and shallowsport aren't going after them is because it will cost more in legal fees to prosecute them than they could recover for the design theft. It's theft... it's not borrowing ideas, it's theft. No different than a crack head stealing copper wire from a construction site.


I believe Beavertail Skiffs had an intellectual theft issue like this with Hells Bay ... Hells Bay won the law suit.


----------



## Little-bit

That's ten minutes I will never get back. Great looking boat and I hope you enjoy it. So whatcha gonna do with that old hull?


----------



## t-tung

Little-bit said:


> That's ten minutes I will never get back. Great looking boat and I hope you enjoy it. So whatcha gonna do with that old hull?


That's a good question. probably patch it and put a Blaze sticker on the side. I'm not at all worried about resale by the way. Does the price of a real Rolex go down every time someone buys a $14 Bolex in Mexico?


----------



## justletmein

Blazes with cracked hulls posted on 2cool - 0
Extremes with cracked hulls posted on 2cool - 2

When the Bolex watches last longer and Rolex doesn't honor warranty when their stuff craps out, yeah value probably gonna drop.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Blazes built to date=1

Xtremes built to date= slightly more than one. 

years that the blaze has been built = .1

years that the majeks have been built 30+

The second boat was actually an illusion.


----------



## Longhorn

I figured by now somebody who worked for Majek would have come on to defend the company and tell us we had not heard both sides of the story.


----------



## devil1824

I would bet there working many many hours getting new boats finished.


----------



## justletmein

Kyle 1974 said:


> Blazes built to date=1
> 
> Xtremes built to date= slightly more than one.
> 
> years that the blaze has been built = .1
> 
> years that the majeks have been built 30+
> 
> The second boat was actually an illusion.


LOL yeah I guess we gonna have to wait a while to see how they turn out. I'm just stirring the pot. 



Longhorn said:


> I figured by now somebody who worked for Majek would have come on to defend the company and tell us we had not heard both sides of the story.


I was fully expecting it as well. Either they have nothing to say because everything is 100% true or they just don't care because they're spoiled with more business than they need.

oh wait I think Kyle is representing them on the forums.


----------



## Kyle 1974

I'm not representing them... just trying to offset the bullsht


----------



## Longhorn

I don't really care if it's true or not. I don't own one and have no interest in owning one. I was just surprised that by now a Majek guy had not shown up to say the claims were false. They may build a lot of boats but that does not excuse the issues these guys had. It's actually pretty dangerous. Look at the old Champion bass boats in the 90's that broke up on Toledo Bend and Rayburn. A couple sank if my memory is correct. It almost put them out of business.


----------



## InfamousJ

Longhorn said:


> I don't really care if it's true or not. I don't own one and have no interest in owning one. I was just surprised that by now a Majek guy had not shown up to say the claims were false. They may build a lot of boats but that does not excuse the issues these guys had. It's actually pretty dangerous. Look at the old Champion bass boats in the 90's that broke up on Toledo Bend and Rayburn. A couple sank if my memory is correct. It almost put them out of business.


I am suprised also. We know everyone in the world is on 2cool and comes here to set the record straight when questioned..


----------



## Longhorn

Yeah I am sure Majek has had about 100 calls to the shop asking if it's legit. If it were my business, it would be hard not to come on here and defend it. However that can stir up a load of you know what too.


----------



## netboy

I thought I read something a couple of years ago about Majek brothers selling the company. Anyone know if that actually happened?


----------



## Kyle 1974

netboy said:


> I thought I read something a couple of years ago about Majek brothers selling the company. Anyone know if that actually happened?


they had an investor buy into the company. they didn't actually sell it


----------



## justletmein

InfamousJ said:


> I am suprised also. We know everyone in the world is on 2cool and comes here to set the record straight when questioned..


Figured Kyle would have left them a lot of voicemails about it already, they probably haven't called him back yet though. :biggrin:



netboy said:


> I thought I read something a couple of years ago about Majek brothers selling the company. Anyone know if that actually happened?





Kyle 1974 said:


> they had an investor buy into the company. they didn't actually sell it


Yeah his name is Kyle.  :slimer:


----------



## texasa&m09

Kyle 1974 said:


> I'm not representing them... just trying to offset the bullsht


All i see you doing on here is just stirring up the Bullsht and agitating people


----------



## Kyle 1974

texasa&m09 said:


> All i see you doing on here is just stirring up the Bullsht and agitating people


Did you ever figure out why water keeps getting past your scuppers?


----------



## texasa&m09

It was not a matter of figuring out why, it was figuring out how important it was for me to access the hull to install a bilge pump. i guess i should have bought a Majek so i knew the hull would never crack and take on water.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Did you already exhaust the option of teleportation?


----------



## texasa&m09

yea, your a piece of work! and a piece of Shiot! i just wondered what other people have done with my type of Hull. Some people actually use 2Cool for something other than ******* people off!


----------



## Kyle 1974

Im starting to think you need anger management. I havent seen that many exclamation points in a single post in quite some time.


----------



## texasa&m09

My only problem is letting people like you get under my skin, Woosaba Woosaba. Kyle How are you liking your boat and customer service from Majek and or Shallow Sport?


----------



## justletmein

LOL you guys need to go fishing.


----------



## InfamousJ

justletmein said:


> LOL you guys need to go fishing.


together


----------



## justletmein

InfamousJ said:


> together


Then they can share a room on Saturday night.


----------



## Kyle 1974

InfamousJ said:


> together


 I don't want to go in his boat... he doesn't even have a bilge pump.


----------



## Gilbert

Kyle 1974 said:


> I don't want to go in his boat... he doesn't even have a bilge pump.


take yours, as long as it doesn't have a crack in the hull.


----------



## InfamousJ

why do you need a bilge pump fishing the back bays? Never heard of anyone sinking a boat in 3' of water.


----------



## Gilbert

InfamousJ said:


> why do you need a bilge pump fishing the back bays? Never heard of anyone sinking a boat in 3' of water.


well, there was this one guy........... :biggrin:


----------



## Kyle 1974

Gilbert said:


> take yours, as long as it doesn't have a crack in the hull.


mine's good to go you pay for the gas, and you can come along too. :cheers:

come on J... you have like 90 million posts. I know you didn't miss this one.


----------



## InfamousJ

was that on the show your JH post? but that's not "this one guy".. LOL


----------



## texasa&m09

Gilbert said:


> take yours, as long as it doesn't have a crack in the hull.


X2 those Extremes are Dangerous!
i have split a hull open in lake Powderhorn around POC and that Bilge Pump helped me save my outboard from going under.


----------



## clint623

hahahahahhahahahaha! your a real piece of work kyle! (I'd like a double stack with no onions please) JJ,Gilbert and J, thanks for making the thread fk'in hilarious!

Kyle don't forget about my fake molded frys with sea salt


Clint


----------



## Kyle 1974

the fry cook joke is the best you have?


----------



## coach koon

t-tung said:


> That would be tough to swallow. Do u ratchet the transom to the trailer?


Dude, the guy says he got hosed. What do you care? You dating someone at the factory? Go pimp some rods


----------



## coach koon

FishAfrica said:


> BEMM needs to build a 22-24ft cat next!


Yes, a 19 ft that fills up with water would be good too


----------



## coach koon

Kyle 1974 said:


> the fry cook joke is the best you have?


Lmao! Scattered covered and smothered! Don't forget your hair net, lmao!


----------



## Cool Hand

coach koon said:


> Yes, a 19 ft that fills up with water would be good too


Shoalwater built one already.


----------



## tomz240

Looks like you broke it in right. Nice catch.


----------



## rubberducky

Beautiful boat!!!! I would love to own it seems to catch fish just as good as the high dollar boats.
I own a McKee Craft and we all know that's a knock off of a Boston whaler. It's a 18ft 1986 boat that rides like a dream just like the BW am I below you Kyle because I didn't spend 4x the money to buy the original like you did? 
And what about the flat bottom boat?? 
You can't tell that the 40 different company's that make them are all junk because they didn't make the first one?? 
But maybe your head is located in an area were your unable to see such things.
Anyways beautiful boat and I would fish out of it any day of the week (just pm me and let me know what day) lol
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## t-tung

coach koon said:


> Dude, the guy says he got hosed. What do you care? You dating someone at the factory? Go pimp some rods


Yeah, I wasn't disagreeing with him you simpleminded coward. I said that would be a tough one to swallow if it happened to me. I asked because my Xtreme doesn't even have eyes to ratchet the transom down. Always thought it was weird. Looked like the bunks could have caused it if it was ratcheted it down to tight or from not ratcheting it at all and the boat bouncing around on the trailer ALONG WITH not enough fiberglass/resin in that area. Either way, I don't think it would have been his fault. The bottom of the hull should be able to support the weight of the whole boat and motor.

Don't worry about who I'm dating unless you've got a daughter that's been walking around bowlegged lately.


----------



## BBKing

Yo' momma's so fat she cracked the OP's Majek hull. Keep her out of his Blaze!

I don't think there is a better built boat than a Majek but everybody's going to have a few defects now and then. But, as far as design goes, I'm not sure they have really done much design work. Even the Illusion, if not an exact copy, has a hull very similar to that of a boat made by Everglade. Because of performance problems Everglade discontinued that model.


----------



## Cool Hand

t-tung said:


> Yeah, I wasn't disagreeing with him you simpleminded coward. I said that would be a tough one to swallow if it happened to me. I asked because my Xtreme doesn't even have eyes to ratchet the transom down. Always thought it was weird. Looked like the bunks could have caused it if it was ratcheted it down to tight or from not ratcheting it at all and the boat bouncing around on the trailer ALONG WITH not enough fiberglass/resin in that area. Either way, I don't think it would have been his fault. The bottom of the hull should be able to support the weight of the whole boat and motor.
> 
> Don't worry about who I'm dating unless you've got a daughter that's been walking around bowlegged lately.


Oh brother......easy tender foot.


----------



## coach koon

t-tung said:


> Yeah, I wasn't disagreeing with him you simpleminded coward. I said that would be a tough one to swallow if it happened to me. I asked because my Xtreme doesn't even have eyes to ratchet the transom down. Always thought it was weird. Looked like the bunks could have caused it if it was ratcheted it down to tight or from not ratcheting it at all and the boat bouncing around on the trailer ALONG WITH not enough fiberglass/resin in that area. Either way, I don't think it would have been his fault. The bottom of the hull should be able to support the weight of the whole boat and motor.
> 
> Don't worry about who I'm dating unless you've got a daughter that's been walking around bowlegged lately.


I'm disappointed you didn't mix in a plug for one of the companies giving you 7% off for giving them oral every day, boob. You going to clear 30 trips this year? Better hope other guides have over flow or you will be landscaping and renting four wheelers again this summer. Lmao!


----------



## t-tung

coach koon said:


> I'm disappointed you didn't mix in a plug for one of the companies giving you 7% off for giving them oral every day, boob. You going to clear 30 trips this year? Better hope other guides have over flow or you will be landscaping and renting four wheelers again this summer. Lmao!


That's the most fishing you've done all year. You've got me mixed up with someone else. I pity you.


----------



## rdkerrville

looks like a nice boat to me


----------



## polecat

I had Tran Babycat that had a major split by both of the sponsons, anyway took it to Trans, no questions asked, boat was repaired regelcoated, and fixed to new condition even though it was an older boat. Fixed other problems that were caused by me usung it, and all this was done in two weeks time and at no charge. Outstanding customer service...... Majek has me wondering now....


----------



## coach koon

DT is always willing to help, puts customer first. No bs


----------



## t-tung

coach koon said:


> DT is always willing to help, puts customer first. No bs


If I didn't have a Majek, I'd probably have a Trans for that reason.


----------



## Cool Hand

Donny Tran took good care of me.


----------



## lovetofish

Wow is all I have to say about this thread.


----------



## flatsmaster14

lovetofish said:


> Wow is all I have to say about this thread.


X2 bunch of people who probably don't have a boat talkin mess


----------



## texasa&m09

Cool Hand said:


> Shoalwater built one already.


 Is this the Shoalcat 19'?


----------



## Longhorn

Tran took care of a few issues my boat had too without charge and most likely were caused by me. He understands customer service. I still can't believe Mightsink has not come on here to tell us it was operator error.


----------



## RedXCross

34,432 awesome!


----------



## coach koon

texasa&m09 said:


> Is this the Shoalcat 19'?


Yes, they sink from what I hear


----------



## RedXCross

34,960, carry on please


----------



## Kitchen Pass

34961 - almost as many as ways you can get a Whatburger.

I like the Majek hull. Disappointing to see a major Texas brand with an issue, but an occassion issue to this extent may arise with all brands.

It may be we do not know all the circumstances around the cracked hull. Based on the photos it raises questions of a failure. A solid brand should stand behind their product - even if this was a questionable issue.

The service experience could have turned a negative into a positve (as you Trans owners received). Unfortunately the exposure Majek has recieved, by so many viewers, is not the type any seller would want. Majek is a good boat builder.

OP must like the hull design enough to obtain a very similar boat. If BEMM can offer him, and others, a comparable product at a competitive price then so be it. I do not exactly condone copying others hulls but it appears it is a common practice in the industry. Service after the sale seems to be the real issue.

I do believe the explosion in Saltwater Fishing populatity has created a crazy demand and skyrocketing prices on new boats. For all it would be nice to see the market more competitive and sales prices ease. But then that would just fuel the demand further and what comes with it.....


----------



## Kyle 1974

You're right. I saw this today on the way to corpus. They're buying them two at a time now!


----------



## clint623

Kyle 1974 said:


> You're right. I saw this today on the way to corpus. They're buying them two at a time now!


must have stock in them since your apparently up their butt with everything they do. LMAO


----------



## Kyle 1974

Get with me when you get that guide business open. I would like to learn some "next level" tactics. Like popping corks and shrimp. ROFL.


----------



## clint623

Kyle 1974 said:


> Get with me when you get that guide business open. I would like to learn some "next level" tactics. Like popping corks and shrimp. ROFL.


Maybe popping corks and DOA shrimp....


----------



## knowphish

*Sorry....................I just had to!!!*

*Your Mama So Fat*

when she step on the Weight Scales it says...'to be continued'...

she once went on a seafood diet...whenever she saw food she ate it!

folk exercise by jogging around her!

when she bends over, we enter Daylight Saving Time.

she sat on a Nintendo Gamecube and it turned into a gameboy

she make Kiko the Whale look like a Smartie

NASA plan to use her to shore up the hole in the Ozone layer

she was measured at 38-26-36 and that was just the left arm...

small objects orbit her.

she make olympic sumo wrestlers look anerixic.

when I tell her to haul ***, she gotta make two trips.

when she farted she launched herself into orbit.

she lost a game at Hide&Seek only cos I spotted her...behind Mount Everest.

when I had to swerve to avoid hitting her on the road I ran out of Petrol!

she could be the eighth continent.

she nearly put Safeway out of business

the only thing that's attracted to her is gravity.

her Uni graduation photo was an aerial

when she auditioned for a part in Raiders of the Lost Ark she got the part of the big Rolling Ball.

she make Jabba the Hutt look anorexic.

her fave food is seconds.

her belt size is Equator.

she eats Desert out of a Trash Can lid

she wears an 'X' jacket and Copters attempt to land on her

she shows up on radar.

she needs a map to find her butt.

she fell into the Grand Canyon....and got stuck!

she wears an asteroid belt.

her Passport photo says 'Picture is continued overleaf'

she has TB ... 2 bellys.

she's once, twice, three times a lady.

she was in the Daily Record last week on page 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9.

the circus use her as a trampoline

stunt agencies use her as an air mattress

when she opens the Fridge it says - 'I give up...'

she got a new gig at the Cinema...she works as the screen

she once told me 'I could eat a horse'...believe me, she wasn't kidding!

she deep fries her toothpaste.


----------



## lwgbully

Kyle 1974 said:


> You're right. I saw this today on the way to corpus. They're buying them two at a time now!


Maybe they are buying two in case the first one cracks?

Disclaimer: the posters comments are meant tounge in cheek and are not intended to be taken literally..

Legal translation: I'm joking..


----------

